# Looking for Rugged "Cheap" Watch for Camping/Hiking/Activities. Need suggestions.



## Bustaknot (Nov 13, 2014)

I've googled some watchuseek forum posts already about camping watches and got some ideas but they were older posts so I thought I'd start a new post.

I'm looking for a digital watch for camping, travel, and activities like hiking and biking. I'm also looking to spend less than $100 (and order through Amazon.ca). I found a few watches with some features I like but there's a bunch of features I would love and I'm wondering if you guys know of any watches that have these:

-A compass
-temperature
-weather 
-vibration alarm (and a number of regular alarms, though that seems standard for digital watches)(
-not a resin/rubber strap if possible
-sunrise/sunset times
-moon phases (would be neat, but low priority)

The few I've looked at don't have all these features and some look too good to be true for the price. Here's the few I'm looking at:

Casio SGW100b-3b: "Ok" compass, temperature readout. I've seen mixed reviews but it's a budget watch.








Casio PAS400B-5V Pathfinder Forester Fishing: A fishing watch, but it has some neat features like moon phases, vibe alarm, sunrise/sunset. I don't fish much though.








Pyle-Sport PSWWM82BK: Seems really cheap for what it can do. Has weather and such, just worried about the quality. I'd never heard of this brand before. It is a budget watch, but still...








Lad-Weather Watch: Another I hadn't heard of before. Haven't looked into a specific model yet but it seems to have a lot of features. Again, price seems to good ot be true for a watch that does all that's advertised. 








If anyone has any experience with any of these watches, i'd love to hear it. I'm also completely open to new suggestions. And while I want to spend less than $100, I'd go a little over if it means a quality watch that does all the things I'm looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The Pyle and the Lad are basically the same watch. They use the same module AFAIK from the Weather Master VII and VIII. I think the module started in watches from Tech4o Running Watches - Pedometer Watches by Tech4o They have excellent sensors. Hiker likes them. I know Cal .45 has as Tech4o Traileader Jet.

The Tech4o watches are made to a price point but are good watches. I had a WeatherMaster VII myself until I sold it to a guy in the Netherlands. On my short list a Tech4o Traileader One (positive lcd).

People here will chime in about the low water resistance on the Tech4o's but Cal never had any issues with his.

Get this one and be done. Excellent sensors and under $100.

Tech4o Traileader One Watch - Altimeter, Compass, Barometer - Save 61%

The SGW-100 is also a good low budget choice. I have one of those as well.


----------



## Bustaknot (Nov 13, 2014)

Rocat said:


> The Pyle and the Lad are basically the same watch. They use the same module AFAIK from the Weather Master VII and VIII. I think the module started in watches from Tech4o Running Watches - Pedometer Watches by Tech4o They have excellent sensors. Hiker likes them. I know Cal .45 has as Tech4o Traileader Jet.
> 
> The Tech4o watches are made to a price point but are good watches. I had a WeatherMaster VII myself until I sold it to a guy in the Netherlands. On my short list a Tech4o Traileader One (positive lcd).
> 
> ...


Excellent reply! I was about to start a new thread to compare the Lad and the Pyle and if they used the same module. I'm having no luck tracking down the praised weather master 7 so I was looking at these.

The Trailleader One you linked isn't exactly my style and doesn't have weather but I like hte positive display. I'm not sure what the point of a negative display is? It seems like it would have worse visibility.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Negative displays have their fans. Kind of like Chevy vs. Ford. I personally do not like them after having a few. The WeatherMaster VII was one.

Not sure why I did not mention a used PRG-270. I have one of those as well and it is a very good watch for the money. New is just over $100 to about $120. I've seen them used for around $70 to $80.

Another opition is the Lacrosse XG-55. La Crosse Sport Watch Compass Barometer XG 55 New | eBay

Hiker has high praise for that one as well. Sensors just like the WeatherMasters and very affordable. NIB on eBay at $59 all day long



Bustaknot said:


> Excellent reply! I was about to start a new thread to compare the Lad and the Pyle and if they used the same module. I'm having no luck tracking down the praised weather master 7 so I was looking at these.
> 
> The Trailleader One you linked isn't exactly my style and doesn't have weather but I like hte positive display. I'm not sure what the point of a negative display is? It seems like it would have worse visibility.
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## Bustaknot (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought i glossed over a review about the poor quality of the casing on the La Crosse so I moved on. I'll look into it more.

I read a long thread here on the Weather Master 7 and people noted that the quality and precision of the sensors was better than the Pro-tek which made me interested in the watch. I think I'm a bit locked into a watch that uses the weather master module at this point.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

I have all kind of watches with all kind of gagdgets and I will give you my opinion about the functions:



Bustaknot said:


> I've googled some watchuseek forum posts already about camping watches and got some ideas but they were older posts so I thought I'd start a new post.
> 
> I'm looking for a digital watch for camping, travel, and activities like hiking and biking. I'm also looking to spend less than $100 (and order through Amazon.ca). I found a few watches with some features I like but there's a bunch of features I would love and I'm wondering if you guys know of any watches that have these:
> 
> ...


The PAS400/410 is probably the best bet, since it covers most of your criteria. In the end you will find the watch mostly only have to show the time, other stuff is not as important as most people think. If I go for a hike or similar activity I usually wear whatever is on my wrist that day, often a simple three hands analog watch (of course I sometimes wear also one of my ABC's but rather for fun than necessity), but I never go without my trusted Canyon CN3, which is the same as Tech4o's datacenter2:

Tech4o Data Center II

cheers


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cal .45,

That is amazing inexpensive. I assume it has a battery port on the back. Or does it have a 4 screw back plate? Truly, while hiking Tech4o DCII would be better than a wrist watch. It would give a more accurate reading of the temperature. And a whole lot easier to place on a map while orienting yourself in the field.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Rocat said:


> Cal .45,
> 
> That is amazing inexpensive. I assume it has a battery port on the back. Or does it have a 4 screw back plate? Truly, while hiking Tech4o DCII would be better than a wrist watch. It would give a more accurate reading of the temperature. And a whole lot easier to place on a map while orienting yourself in the field.


Jepp, it has a dedicated battery hatch, very easy and fast to change, all you need is a coin or something similar. I made a picture of the Canyon:





As I wrote, a good field compass is always preferable for navigation (along with a map) but yes, your are right - you can navigate a lot easier with that device than with any ABC watch I've ever had. And yes, attached to one of the loops on my backpack, temperature is fairly acurate |>

Another advantage is that the el-backlight stays on as long as you press the light button and for night adapted eyes, the illumination is reversed (negative) and not ridiculously bright:



cheers


----------



## Bustaknot (Nov 13, 2014)

cal..45 said:


> I have all kind of watches with all kind of gagdgets and I will give you my opinion about the functions:
> 
> The PAS400/410 is probably the best bet, since it covers most of your criteria. In the end you will find the watch mostly only have to show the time, other stuff is not as important as most people think. If I go for a hike or similar activity I usually wear whatever is on my wrist that day, often a simple three hands analog watch (of course I sometimes wear also one of my ABC's but rather for fun than necessity), but I never go without my trusted Canyon CN3, which is the same as Tech4o's datacenter2:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply!

I can see me using some of these features you may not. The compass, I believe, has a neat feature where you can set a marker which you can then later check your direction from relative to the marker. The geeky side of me would love that. I've also woken up in a cold tent wondering the temperature so I think I'd take advantage of that. I understand the body heat vs proper temperature issue. It's just a random bit of info I'd be curious about. I'm most excited about the weather function.

That Tech4o sure is cheap, and thanks for that recommendation! Amazing that these sneak by at such low costs. i feel like people would pay much more for all of these features (if they're as close to accurate as they say they are).

I'm leaning towards the Pyle PSWWM82BK at this point. I think I'd prefer something on my wrist.









Seems like a steal at $65 CAN.


----------



## razoraggie (Jun 2, 2013)

cal..45 said:


> I have all kind of watches with all kind of gagdgets and I will give you my opinion about the functions:
> 
> The PAS400/410 is probably the best bet, since it covers most of your criteria. In the end you will find the watch mostly only have to show the time, other stuff is not as important as most people think. If I go for a hike or similar activity I usually wear whatever is on my wrist that day, often a simple three hands analog watch (of course I sometimes wear also one of my ABC's but rather for fun than necessity), but I never go without my trusted Canyon CN3, which is the same as Tech4o's datacenter2:
> 
> ...


Is the Canyon CN3/Tech4o Data Center II water resistant? I can't find any specs that say one way or another.

Thanks.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

both lad and pyle pictured above have nearly the same weather master /lacrosse xg55 like module.

pyle has extra feature where your 24 hours thermo data is also recorded along with barometer data.but yet i have not used this pyle model shown above myself..the lad watch shown above (also called weather master 8) is exactly like weather master 7 but without battery hatch on back.and their are 6 or 8 screws to hold back plate..


casio sgw 100 will give you just compass.

for that price point i recommend you get pyle /or lad from above list.but do check sensors before buying as some units do have fault from start.i once lost money on tech 40 traileader I got from amazon which had dead alti baro sensors..

anyway...

i myself have been using a weather master 7 and lacross g 55 since some time.both are more tough than their price point suggests.i don't swim with them though..i dont wear them as much as my protreks/g shocks daily but i always use them for data back up and more accurate idea of barometer pressure etc.


if you are interested in hand held ABC,s than the tech 40 shown above by cal is good.but also consider brunton products...i used brunton ADC pro for some time and it was extremely useful..it not only gave very precise altimeter barometer info as well as thermo data,wind speed,hygrometer data,heat index,wind chill etc.it also had density altitude data which is used by shooters. i got it for around 100$ only.

it lacked a proper compass though (its magnetic fan gave idea of magnetic north.so it did have a basic compass) .
brunton has weather master or tech 40 like handheld data center as well which uses same (weather master 7 ) module.with altimeter barometer compass etc and a battery hatch in back.ts name is brunton nomad 3 or something like that


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

Bustaknot said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I can see me using some of these features you may not. The compass, I believe, has a neat feature where you can set a marker which you can then later check your direction from relative to the marker. The geeky side of me would love that. I've also woken up in a cold tent wondering the temperature so I think I'd take advantage of that. I understand the body heat vs proper temperature issue. It's just a random bit of info I'd be curious about. I'm most excited about the weather function.
> 
> ...


I ordered the Lan weather version for $45 shipped, it should be here tomorrow. I started to order the Casio prg270 for $109 but I really just wanted an abc watch for the novelty of it, something fun to wear once in a while and maybe find useful when I am out on the motorcycle in the woods. These reviews had a lot of useful info:










If I do not like the negative display I am going to exchange it for the positive display model.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Nothing wrong with buying a watch for the novelty of it. We all do that here. I have a feeling you are going ot return that negative lcd for a positive on fairly quickly. I could be wrong but.....



mrphotoman said:


> I ordered the Lan weather version for $45 shipped, it should be here tomorrow. I started to order the Casio prg270 for $109 but I really just wanted an abc watch for the novelty of it, something fun to wear once in a while and maybe find useful when I am out on the motorcycle in the woods. These reviews had a lot of useful info:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bustaknot (Nov 13, 2014)

mrphotoman said:


> I ordered the Lan weather version for $45 shipped, it should be here tomorrow. I started to order the Casio prg270 for $109 but I really just wanted an abc watch for the novelty of it, something fun to wear once in a while and maybe find useful when I am out on the motorcycle in the woods. These reviews had a lot of useful info:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! I bit the bullet and just ordered a POSITIVE display Lad Weather. That's funny. I should be getting it on Friday. I was concerned about the readability and don't mind a positive display at all.

I haven't seen a lot of Lad Weather stuff on here so I was thinking I'd do a bit of a review.

I do wish it had an easy back opening for the battery. I thought i read somewhere that this new backing was for better water resistance. I believe it's rated at 30m while the weather master 7 and other models are at 10m with the easy opening backing.

I also watched both of those reviews ;p


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

I was really hesitant about ordering the negative display, I have seen some really terrible ones but I thought what the heck. The worst thing that will happen is I will have to wait 2 days for another watch.

It appears in the japanese youtube video I watched that the Lad Weather does indeed track the temperature and the pressure like the pyle watch. I think they are identical except for the name.

starts at 1:35 in the video:


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

razoraggie said:


> Is the Canyon CN3/Tech4o Data Center II water resistant? I can't find any specs that say one way or another.
> 
> Thanks.


It is. I submerged mine in a 10 liter bucket once for 12 hours (on purpose for WR testing), no problem.

cheers


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

I received my watch today, it seems to be built really well and it is a great looking watch. I kind of like the negative display, in a dark room I can still read it but it is not as contrasty as a positive display in low light. If I walk outside (very overcast day) then the display is very bright. The el backlight works great. One odd thing, when I was setting up the watch I looked on weather.gov and it said my altitude was 2300ft. I entered it into the watch when I first turned it on and it accepted that. I noticed a few hours later that it had went down to 2180ft and I tried to reset it and when I would select save it kept going back to 2180ft before it would exit the adjustment mode. I thought great the watch is screwed up but when I walked outside and used the altimeter app on my phone (uses gps) it said I was at 2181ft so I assume the watch is setting itself to the correct altitude (adjusting?)? 

I might keep the negative display, I will play with it when it gets dark and see what I think. So far the watch seems to be very nice.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

It could be the MSL lock. I believe those modules (across other brands) have it. Those with more knowledge than I will chime in within a day or two.

BTW, around here we live by the motto "Pictures or it did not happen." 

Please take some pictures and a mini review would be great. Then post them in this thread. It would be appreciated.


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

Just a few comments, I will try to do a video review soon.

You can adjust the altitude, barometer but you can not adjust the temperature (to compensate for body heat)

The watch looks significantly better than the photos on amazon and it feels really well made. I like it a lot.

The watch is very comfortable and I ordered a wet application screen protector for $2.50 (31mm) just to be safe. Similar to the armor guard military screen protectors for cell phones that work great.

The barometer is extremely accurate, it is giving me readings exactly the same as I am seeing on NOAA National Weather Service

The altimeter is also extremely accurate so far, it is showing exactly what my gps on my phone is showing. I will follow up once I drive around some.

The negative display is fine, the only time it is a little low on contrast is in my tv room which I do not have bright bulbs because I like it dim in the TV room. Outside it is very contrasty and using the el backlight it looks great. There is no contrast adjustment settings.

It does record both temperature and altitude and temperature and barometric pressure. You can then scroll through the readings in graph mode or in numeric mode by hour.

Barometer updated rate is 1 second for the first 5 minutes, then 10 seconds for next 24 hours and 1 minute afterward.

handheld cell phone pics of el backlight:









watch on 6.75" wrist without backlight (sorry for the blurry photo, handheld cell phone pic in low kitchen light at night time):


----------



## Bustaknot (Nov 13, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for the mini review and pics. I like how it looks and great to hear it's giving you good readings.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks mrphotoman. There is irony for one whose screen name is mrpotoman to apologize for a blurry photo. lol How s the alarm loudness. Is it Timex loud or Casio weak?


----------



## isometrus (Apr 29, 2010)

One good option is the Sunroad watches.About 30-50euros and wheather master modul,in diferend like suunto or g-shock styles. sunroad watch | eBay


----------



## dmmartindale (Mar 26, 2010)

mrphotoman said:


> The barometer is extremely accurate, it is giving me readings exactly the same as I am seeing on NOAA National Weather Service
> 
> The altimeter is also extremely accurate so far, it is showing exactly what my gps on my phone is showing. I will follow up once I drive around some.


The NOAA barometer readings will be sea level pressure (whether or not the weather station is itself at sea level; they use a formula to convert from local pressure to sea level pressure). If your watch reads local pressure, don't expect it to agree with the NOAA value unless you are currently at sea level.

If your watch reads pressure corrected to sea level, it's doing the same calculation internally that the NOAA uses - but that calculation depends on knowing your real altitude above sea level. So your watch needs to be adjusted to read the correct local altitude *before* reading MSL pressure. (Or, with some devices, you can actually adjust the MSL pressure to match the NOAA data as a way of correcting the altitude reading).

The altimeter reading is based on pressure. As the weather changes, the altimeter reading will change even though your altitude has not. So you'll need to adjust the altimeter periodically.

Some watches have an automatic "altimeter lock" feature. Fast pressure changes are assumed to be altitude changes, so the barometer reading is held constant and the altitude reading changes. Slow pressure changes are assumed to be weather changes. so the altitude reading stays constant and the barometer reading changes. But these are just guesses, and if you are changing altitude while the weather is changing there is no way for the watch to separate the effects of the two. So you will still need to reset the altimeter periodically, though less often than if you didn't have the lock feature.

Also be aware that GPS altitude is noisy, so there is always some error in a single GPS altitude reading. Average the readings for a while to get a more accurate altitude.

If you're going to depend on the altimeter and barometer for anything important, I recommend spending some time with a mechanical altimeter/barometer like one of the Thommen units, if you can. It is capable of reading local pressure and pressure corrected to sea level. You can use sea level pressure to calibrate the altimeter as well as a known altitude. Basically, the Thommen can do everything that any pressure altimeter can do, but it does it all mechanically in front of your eyes using nothing more than a couple of dials and a rotating crystal. If you understand what it's doing mechanically, you also understand what your altimeter watch is doing using electronics and a CPU.

Dave


----------

